
Self-Study Plan for Becoming a Quantitative Trader - iamjeff
https://www.quantstart.com/articles/Self-Study-Plan-for-Becoming-a-Quantitative-Trader-Part-I
======
hood_syntax
Is this the point where I can ask why someone who is successful at
quantitative trading would waste time giving away his secrets rather than
spend that time making money on the market?

~~~
segmondy
I wonder why programmers who are successful at building money making software
would waste their time giving it away for free when they could spend it
writing commercial software and selling it.

